# Achat d'un Ipad Bloqué sur la pomme



## Annalabeille (23 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Je suis sur le point d'acheter un Ipad 2 16g wifi en occasion mais l'ipad est bloqué sur la pomme, je crois savoir que la manip est très simple mais il y a t-il parfois des complications pour le débloquer?

Le vendeur dit que l'Ipad appartenait à ses parents qui ne s'en servaient pas trop, lui me dit qu'il n'y connait rien et qu'il n'a pas le tps de s'en occuper donc il préfère le vendre..

Il n'a apparemment pas de code de déverrouillage et j'aimerai effectué une restauration pourrai-je le faire en me connectant sur Itunes avec mes propres identifiants ????

Vos avis et conseils sont les bienvenus !

Merci et bonnes fêtes de fin d'année à tous ;-)


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Décembre 2013)

Je ne sais pas si tu pourras le dévérouiller mais connais tu bien ton vendeur ? es-tu sur que cet iPad lui appartient ?


----------



## Sly54 (23 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,



Annalabeille a dit:


> Le vendeur dit que l'Ipad appartenait à ses parents qui ne s'en servaient pas trop, lui me dit qu'il n'y connait rien et qu'il n'a pas le tps de s'en occuper donc il préfère le vendre..


Je trouve que ça ne sent pas bon, cette affaire :mouais:


----------



## Argeuh (23 Décembre 2013)

Ca pue l'arnaque....

A manipuler uniquement avant de l'acheter


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2013)

soit c'est un vendeur incorrect
on vend un matosse prêt à fonctionner
(  et si c'est pas le cas on précise et on baisse énormement le prix au niveau " recup de pieces détachées")

soit c'est une arnaque

AVANT achat
* exiger que le vendeur ( pas l'acheteur) débloque
*verifier le fonctionnement en testant plusieurs fonctions, si possible  devant témoins
*exiger de voir la facture  originale d'achat


----------



## Annalabeille (23 Décembre 2013)

Merci pour vos réponses ! 

Justement il le vends seulement 170 parce qu'il est bloqué...
Moi aussi je doute un peu maintenant je l'ai eu au tel il avait l'air posé et pas a vouloir me retourner la tête...je sais pas trop...!

Il m'a dit qu'il avait bien la facture d'achat.


Détail de l'annonce :

Vend iPad 2 16go. L'appareil reste bloqué sur la pomme. C'est l'appareil de mes parents et je n'est pas le temps de m'en occuper en plus je n'y connaît rien dans se domaine. Il y a donc peut être pas grand chose pour qql un qui s'y connaît. 
Prix ferme car appareil en parfait état. 
Jamais tombé. Écran nickel. Vendu dans sa boîte. 
Possibilité d'envois à votre charge: 10Euro(s).


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2013)

perso j'acheterai pas un matosse de ce genre sans  pouvoir l'essayer avant achat
( c'est pas un livre  ou une photo dédicacée de céline diân )


----------



## doupold (23 Décembre 2013)

Faut pas non plu être frileux au point de passer à côté d'une bonne affaire.

Demander l'achat avec remise en mains propres, y aller avec un ordinateur portable qui a la batterie chargée, et faire la restauration sur place avant éventuellement d'acheter, si tout fonctionne.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2013)

en passant mac2sell ( argus occaze un poil* SUR*estimateur)
met un ipad2 16g wifi à ...
160  euros

alors 170 euros pour un BLOQUE
bye bye


----------



## soun (23 Décembre 2013)

Bonsoir
Dans ce genre de situation la chance joue un grand rôle car ou bien cet iPad n'a besoin que d'une restauration et la tu aurai fait une affaire, ou bien il a un problème plus grave ( matériel ) et la tu aurai perdu tes sous. 
À ta place je ne prendrai pas le risque, vaut mieux payer un peu plus et avoir une tablette qui marche que prendre un risque pour un gain incertain.


----------

